# Rooster?????



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

Does this look like a rooster to anyone? We had a bit of a stand off today and those tail feathers look a bit curled. Not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Possibly a roo..... more close-up pics of head please?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I think it's probably a hen.


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

This is a pic of its head. I turned my back after i gave some of the chicks scratch. and it walked very quickly up behind me almost as if it was kicking me out of the coop area. Borderline a charge. So I just thought the tail was questionable. It is a production red pullet. Or so they said


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

No, she's just being a mean little "b" to you! Show her who's boss, and pick her up and carry her around loving on her. She will hate it, and stay FAR away!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

She looks just like my production reds. Close in Age too, around11-12 weeks?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I think hen. Due to coloring of feathers and comb/waddles


----------



## wademach1977 (Apr 13, 2013)

She looks like a hen.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like a hen to me


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Definitely a hen.


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

Please tell me this is a girl, Miss Bee


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Stands like a guy but that could just be the circumstance of the pic. How old? Do you have any other pics of her/him in action?


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh Bee, 
I got the six chicks in June and they were all supposed to be about 10 days old! So... They're about 13-15 weeks old?!!
This black/grey barred was the little runt, and wouldn't even open her/his eyes and we thought she was blind. She is very bossy with the rest of the flock, but very sweet and docile towards me. 
I am totally clueless about their breeds. 
But the guy who gave them to me assured me they were all girls!
I would die if I had a rooster that would be waking up the neighbors here. 
Thanks so much for being so fast at answering all of my questions!


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

I wonder if I could upload videos here,,,,


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Can not see any hackles, No head hackles. Does it have the start of the spikes? Just a little ways up the back of the legs.

You can see the hackles on this five month old rooster. Look at the head hackles. The start of the spikes.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm going to go out on a limb here, in the absence of getting a close look at hackles and saddle feathers, and say that it sort of looks like a cockerel...especially compared to the other birds you have there of similar age. 


Quite often I have found that a cockerel chick will be smaller than the pullets when very young but soon you will see them grow leggier and taller, though their tails still look a little runty compared to the pullets. 

A BR seems to be the hardest to determine sex on for most folks until their distinct male characteristics kick in, in the form of hackle and saddle feathers. 

It's a good looking bird and, if indeed a male, could be easily sold...I'd ask $10-$15 for him, at the least, more if the prices in your area dictate it.


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you Bee. 

I'll try to take a few different pictures of "Blink" tomorrow and try to picture the different characteristics you've described!
LOL I wouldn't even know who to sell my rooster to...
And I sure wouldn't have what it takes to have a rooster dinner!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Just advertise on Craigslist or your locals..someone will want him. He's a fine looking bird.


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

I am so worried about the possibility of my Blinky being a rooster, I can't even sleep!
Maybe the fermented feed made her look so "Buffy"...lol
I have noticed a distinctive (positive) difference in their condition! Thanks again, Bee!


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks all!

I will "attempt" to verify all the hackles and spikes tomorrow!
I had chickens when my children were little, and now I've decided to have them again as a grandma!
Amazing that I can't remember much... "CRS" LOL


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Rlabrum said:


> Please tell me this is a girl, Miss Bee


My barred rock rooster has almost no smudging on his legs at all. They are pretty much yellow. Your bird looks like there's a decent amount of smudging and doesn't look too white. Do you have another barred rock to compare to? If I get a chance I will take a pic of my guy and one of my gals!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Rlabrum said:


> Please tell me this is a girl, Miss Bee


Well, I'm no bee, but I Know that looks almost exactly like my laying BR hen.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It should be interesting to see how this bird develops...please keep us updated?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like a roo to me just his stance alone.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hard to tell the chick will determine a peckin order. My roo was very to himself but the hens were really aggressive at about three and a half months till the started to lay.


----------

